# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ΑΥΠΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ XANAX

## Anas93

Καλησπερα φιλοι μου,διαβαζω χρονια το συγκεκριμενο φορουμ αλλα γραφω για πρωτη φορα.Ειμαι 27 ετων και τα προβληματα μου ξεκινησαν πριν 4 χρονια,αρχικα ειχα καποια προβληματα στομαχικα(ΓΟΠ και διαφραγματοκηλη που μου εκαναν και χρονια γαστριτιδα στα 23 μου),μετα απο εντονο στρες με αυτη την κατασταση η οποια με αναγκασε να αλλαξω και την ρουτινα της ζωης μου(τρεξιμο,γυμναστηριο βαρη κτλ επρεπε να κοπουν και γενικα το προβλημα στο στομαχι με επηρεαζε αμεσα στην δουλεια μου),αρχισα να εχω κρισεις πανικου μετα απο 1 χρονο(στα 24 μου) οι οποιες ηταν αρκετα συχνες και καποια στιγμη μετα απο 1.5χρονο κρισεων πανικου και εντονου στρες επεσα σε καταθλιψη δεν ειχα ορεξη να φαω,ο υπνος ειχε διαταραχθει και γενικα δεν ειχα ορεξη να κανω οτιδηποτε με το ζορι δηλαδη σηκωνομουν απο το κρεβατι.Ο νευρολογος μου συνεστησε να παρω enlift 10mg και οντως με βοηθησαν αρκετα,μεσα στους επομενους 2-3 μηνες ξαναβρηκα τον εαυτο μου,τα αντικαταθλιπτικα τα πηρα για 2 χρονια και με την καθοδηγηση του γιατρου μου τα εκοψα πριν 3 μηνες!Αλλα αμεσως μετα τις 5-6 πρωτες βδομαδες διακοπης αρχισε μια οξεια αυπνια εφτασα στο σημειο να κοιμαμαι 1-2 ωρες την ημερα(να προσθεσω εδω οτι για χρονια κοιμομουν πολυ αργα τα βραδια σχεδον ξημερωμα και το βιολογικο μου ρολοι μαλλον εχει διαταραχθει οπως μου ειπε ο γιατρος),επισης με ταλαιπωρει και μια ισχυαλγια το τελευταιο 6 μηνο η οποια μου διεκοπτε τον υπνο κατα διαστηματα σχεδον καθε μερα τις πρωινες ωρες,συν οτι πιεστηκα αυτον τον καιρο με την σχολη και καποια μαθηματα που χρωστουσα και εδωσα για να παρω το πτυχιο και να ξεμπερδευω.Για να μην μακρυγορησω,μιλησα με τον παθολογο μου και μου εγραψε Xanax 0,25 ενα πριν τον υπνο,για καμια 10αρια μερες με βοηθησαν στην αρχη και κοιμομουν ενα 6ωρο την ημερα(αλλα φουλ διακεκομμενος υπνος με πολλα ονειρα,καθε μιση με μια ωρα ξυπναγα και ξανακοιμομουν παλι),αλλα μετα τις 10-12 μερες αρχισε ξανα να μειωνεται ο χρονος του υπνου μου περιπου στις 3-4 ωρες την μερα,επικοινωνησα και με τον νευρολογο μου ο οποιος μου ειπε να ξαναξεκινησω τα αντικαταθληπτικα και παραλληλα να αυξησω λιγο την δοση του xanax μεχρι να αρχισει να δουλευει το enlift.Εχω 1 μηνα τωρα που παιρνω xanax (απο 0.5mg μεχρι 1mg την ημερα πλεον αναλογως πως κοιμηθηκα τις προηγουμενες μερες) και 15 μερες τα αντικαταθληπτικα και φοβαμαι μην εθιστω στο xanax,απο την αλλη φοβαμαι οτι αν κοψω το xanax δεν θα μπορω να κοιμηθω καθολου και δεν ξερω ποαο καιρο μπορω να αντεξω σε αυτη την κατασταση,η αυπνια ηδη με ταλαιπωρει σχεδον 2 μηνες!Ηθελα να ρωτησω αν σε αυτη τη δοση και το διαστημα που θα χρειαστει να τα παρω ακομα(περιπου 1 μηνα ακομα μεχρι να αρχισει να δουλευει το enlift οπως μου ειπε ο γιατρος),υπαρχει περιπτωση να εθιστω και μετα να δυσκολευτω να το κοψω?Επισης τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ειμαι στην 15η μερα,στο θεμα υπνου δρουν μετα απο 1-1.5 μηνα σωστα?γιατι εως τωρα δεν εχω δει καμια διαφορα

----------


## Macgyver

προσοχη στα παλιοζαναξ, ειναι τρομερα εθιστικα , ειχα εθιστει για χρονια σε παρα πολλα ζαναξ, και τα μειωσα με τεραστια προσωπικη προσπαθεια .......πολυ δυσκολα , χρειαστηκε να επιστρατευσω ολη μου την θεληση ....

----------


## Niels

> Καλησπερα φιλοι μου,διαβαζω χρονια το συγκεκριμενο φορουμ αλλα γραφω για πρωτη φορα.Ειμαι 27 ετων και τα προβληματα μου ξεκινησαν πριν 4 χρονια,αρχικα ειχα καποια προβληματα στομαχικα(ΓΟΠ και διαφραγματοκηλη που μου εκαναν και χρονια γαστριτιδα στα 23 μου),μετα απο εντονο στρες με αυτη την κατασταση η οποια με αναγκασε να αλλαξω και την ρουτινα της ζωης μου(τρεξιμο,γυμναστηριο βαρη κτλ επρεπε να κοπουν και γενικα το προβλημα στο στομαχι με επηρεαζε αμεσα στην δουλεια μου),αρχισα να εχω κρισεις πανικου μετα απο 1 χρονο(στα 24 μου) οι οποιες ηταν αρκετα συχνες και καποια στιγμη μετα απο 1.5χρονο κρισεων πανικου και εντονου στρες επεσα σε καταθλιψη δεν ειχα ορεξη να φαω,ο υπνος ειχε διαταραχθει και γενικα δεν ειχα ορεξη να κανω οτιδηποτε με το ζορι δηλαδη σηκωνομουν απο το κρεβατι.Ο νευρολογος μου συνεστησε να παρω enlift 10mg και οντως με βοηθησαν αρκετα,μεσα στους επομενους 2-3 μηνες ξαναβρηκα τον εαυτο μου,τα αντικαταθλιπτικα τα πηρα για 2 χρονια και με την καθοδηγηση του γιατρου μου τα εκοψα πριν 3 μηνες!Αλλα αμεσως μετα τις 5-6 πρωτες βδομαδες διακοπης αρχισε μια οξεια αυπνια εφτασα στο σημειο να κοιμαμαι 1-2 ωρες την ημερα(να προσθεσω εδω οτι για χρονια κοιμομουν πολυ αργα τα βραδια σχεδον ξημερωμα και το βιολογικο μου ρολοι μαλλον εχει διαταραχθει οπως μου ειπε ο γιατρος),επισης με ταλαιπωρει και μια ισχυαλγια το τελευταιο 6 μηνο η οποια μου διεκοπτε τον υπνο κατα διαστηματα σχεδον καθε μερα τις πρωινες ωρες,συν οτι πιεστηκα αυτον τον καιρο με την σχολη και καποια μαθηματα που χρωστουσα και εδωσα για να παρω το πτυχιο και να ξεμπερδευω.Για να μην μακρυγορησω,μιλησα με τον παθολογο μου και μου εγραψε Xanax 0,25 ενα πριν τον υπνο,για καμια 10αρια μερες με βοηθησαν στην αρχη και κοιμομουν ενα 6ωρο την ημερα(αλλα φουλ διακεκομμενος υπνος με πολλα ονειρα,καθε μιση με μια ωρα ξυπναγα και ξανακοιμομουν παλι),αλλα μετα τις 10-12 μερες αρχισε ξανα να μειωνεται ο χρονος του υπνου μου περιπου στις 3-4 ωρες την μερα,επικοινωνησα και με τον νευρολογο μου ο οποιος μου ειπε να ξαναξεκινησω τα αντικαταθληπτικα και παραλληλα να αυξησω λιγο την δοση του xanax μεχρι να αρχισει να δουλευει το enlift.Εχω 1 μηνα τωρα που παιρνω xanax (απο 0.5mg μεχρι 1mg την ημερα πλεον αναλογως πως κοιμηθηκα τις προηγουμενες μερες) και 15 μερες τα αντικαταθληπτικα και φοβαμαι μην εθιστω στο xanax,απο την αλλη φοβαμαι οτι αν κοψω το xanax δεν θα μπορω να κοιμηθω καθολου και δεν ξερω ποαο καιρο μπορω να αντεξω σε αυτη την κατασταση,η αυπνια ηδη με ταλαιπωρει σχεδον 2 μηνες!Ηθελα να ρωτησω αν σε αυτη τη δοση και το διαστημα που θα χρειαστει να τα παρω ακομα(περιπου 1 μηνα ακομα μεχρι να αρχισει να δουλευει το enlift οπως μου ειπε ο γιατρος),υπαρχει περιπτωση να εθιστω και μετα να δυσκολευτω να το κοψω?Επισης τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ειμαι στην 15η μερα,στο θεμα υπνου δρουν μετα απο 1-1.5 μηνα σωστα?γιατι εως τωρα δεν εχω δει καμια διαφορα


Κι εμένα όταν έπαιρνα εσιταλοπραμη, την ίδια ουσία δηλαδή που παίρνεις κι εσύ, xanax μου είχε δώσει για τον ύπνο. Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο. Εγώ πήρα ελάχιστα επειδή ήξερα την κακή φήμη τους και δεν ήθελα να παίρνω οπότε δεν δυσκολεύτηκα να τα κόψω. Εμένα η εσιταλοπραμη είχε αργήσει να με βοηθήσει γενικά αλλά και στον ύπνο. Είναι λίγο της υπομονής.

----------


## Anas93

Ο γιατρος στα εδωσε για ενα συγκεκριμενο χρονικο διαστημα πχ 2-3 μηνων και δεν μπορεσες να τα κοψεις η τα πηρες για παραπανω διαστημα και μετα εθιστηκες?

----------


## Anas93

> Κι εμένα όταν έπαιρνα εσιταλοπραμη, την ίδια ουσία δηλαδή που παίρνεις κι εσύ, xanax μου είχε δώσει για τον ύπνο. Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο. Εγώ πήρα ελάχιστα επειδή ήξερα την κακή φήμη τους και δεν ήθελα να παίρνω οπότε δεν δυσκολεύτηκα να τα κόψω. Εμένα η εσιταλοπραμη είχε αργήσει να με βοηθήσει γενικά αλλά και στον ύπνο. Είναι λίγο της υπομονής.


Οταν λες επαιρνες ελαχιστα xanax εννοεις οχι καθε μερα?Το εσιταλοπραμ θυμασαι ποτε περιπου σε βοηθησε στο θεμα υπνου?ειμαι στην 16η μερα και εχω ηδη σχεδον 2 μηνες με αυπνια και κοιμαμαι 3-4 ωρες την ημερα παροτι παιρνω και xanax το βραδυ,δεν θελω ομως να ανεβασω την δοση γιατι το φοβαμαι το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο

----------


## Niels

> Οταν λες επαιρνες ελαχιστα xanax εννοεις οχι καθε μερα?Το εσιταλοπραμ θυμασαι ποτε περιπου σε βοηθησε στο θεμα υπνου?ειμαι στην 16η μερα και εχω ηδη σχεδον 2 μηνες με αυπνια και κοιμαμαι 3-4 ωρες την ημερα παροτι παιρνω και xanax το βραδυ,δεν θελω ομως να ανεβασω την δοση γιατι το φοβαμαι το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο


Όταν είχε κορυφωθεί το πρόβλημα και δεν κοιμόμουν καθόλου για μέρες έπαιρνα κάθε μέρα τις πρώτες μέρες μισό ή ένα χάπι των 0,25. Όταν δεν δούλευα την επόμενη μέρα δεν έπαιρνα καθόλου. Άργησε πολύ το cipralex να με πιάσει. Έπαιρνα 10 mg και μετά το τρίμηνο το πήγαμε στα 20 mg. 16 μέρες είναι λίγες. Όταν περάσει ο μήνας προς το δίμηνο θα δεις διαφορά. Κάνε υπομονή. Κι εγώ τόσο κοιμόμουν με το xanax. Δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλά με κάνα δίμηνο σε τέτοια δόση δεν θα εθιστεις. Στο κάτω κάτω, αν ανησυχείς συζήτησε το με τον γιατρό σου από πότε πρέπει να τα κόψεις σταδιακά.

----------


## Anas93

> Όταν είχε κορυφωθεί το πρόβλημα και δεν κοιμόμουν καθόλου για μέρες έπαιρνα κάθε μέρα τις πρώτες μέρες μισό ή ένα χάπι των 0,25. Όταν δεν δούλευα την επόμενη μέρα δεν έπαιρνα καθόλου. Άργησε πολύ το cipralex να με πιάσει. Έπαιρνα 10 mg και μετά το τρίμηνο το πήγαμε στα 20 mg. 16 μέρες είναι λίγες. Όταν περάσει ο μήνας προς το δίμηνο θα δεις διαφορά. Κάνε υπομονή. Κι εγώ τόσο κοιμόμουν με το xanax. Δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλά με κάνα δίμηνο σε τέτοια δόση δεν θα εθιστεις. Στο κάτω κάτω, αν ανησυχείς συζήτησε το με τον γιατρό σου από πότε πρέπει να τα κόψεις σταδιακά.


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου,ηθελα να ακουσω καποιον που να το εχει περασει αυτο γιατι ειχα αρχισει λιγο να αγχωνομαι τις τελευταιες μερες,πιστευα οτι μετα τις πρωτες 10-15 μερες enlift θα αρχισω να βλεπω μικρες διαφορες προς το καλυτερο οσον αφορα τον υπνο,αλλα μεχρι τωρα οχι μονο δεν αυξηθηκε ο χρονος υπνου μου αλλα ισα ισα αρχισε να μειωνεται και εκει που κοιμομουν εστω 5 ωρες σπαστα τωρα εδω και 2 βδομαδες κοιμαμαι με το ζορι 3-4 ωρες,μαλλον ο οργανισμος μου εχει αρχισει να κανει ανοχη στα xanax.Πριν ξεκινησω τα xanax βεβαια υπηρχαν και βραδια που δεν εκλεισα ματι ουτε για 1 ωρα εστω.Ξερω οτι θα αργησω να ξανακοιμηθω καλα αλλα ηλπιζα τουλαχιστον να αυξηθει λιγο ο χρονος και η ποιοτητα του υπνου.

----------


## Niels

Είναι βάσανο να μην κοιμάσαι καλά. Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο από μικρός. Και το πιο δύσκολο είναι το διάστημα μέχρι να σε πιάσει το αντικαταθλιπτικό. Δυστυχώς τα περισσότερα θέλουν αρκετές εβδομάδες για να έχουν αποτέλεσμα κι εμάς αυτό το διάστημα μας φαίνεται αιωνιότητα. Εμενα μου έβγαινε και θυμός που δεν έβλεπα γρήγορα αποτέλεσμα στον ύπνο και στη διάθεση. Ξεσπούσα στον γιατρό, η ψυχοθεραπεία αναλωνοταν στο τι θα γίνει με το φάρμακο... Άστα να πάνε...

----------


## Anas93

> Είναι βάσανο να μην κοιμάσαι καλά. Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο από μικρός. Και το πιο δύσκολο είναι το διάστημα μέχρι να σε πιάσει το αντικαταθλιπτικό. Δυστυχώς τα περισσότερα θέλουν αρκετές εβδομάδες για να έχουν αποτέλεσμα κι εμάς αυτό το διάστημα μας φαίνεται αιωνιότητα. Εμενα μου έβγαινε και θυμός που δεν έβλεπα γρήγορα αποτέλεσμα στον ύπνο και στη διάθεση. Ξεσπούσα στον γιατρό, η ψυχοθεραπεία αναλωνοταν στο τι θα γίνει με το φάρμακο... Άστα να πάνε...


Εγω παλι δεν ειχα ποτε θεμα με τον υπνο,ακομη και οταν εκανα καταθλιψη πριν 2.5 χρονια ειχε επηρεαστει κυριως η διαθεση μου,η ενεργεια (που δεν ειχα) και η ορεξη για φαγητο και ελαχιστα ο υπνος,τωρα που εκοψα τα αντικαταθληπτικα το πρωτο πραγμα που επηρεασε η διακοπη ηταν ο υπνος,ενω η διαθεση και η ενεργεια μου ηταν μια χαρα,τωρα βεβαια μετα απο 2 μηνες ειμαι χαλια απο ολες τις αποψεις λογω της παρατεταμενης αυπνιας,αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν εκανα υποτροπη αλλα μου δημιουργηθηκε συνδρομο στερησης των αντικαταθλιπτικων επειδη υπηρξε αποτομη μεταβολη στην λειτουργια των νευροδιαβιβαστων του εγκεφαλου.Τεσπα το λαθος που εκανα ειναι μαλλον οτι παραλληλα με την εναρξη της αντικαταθλιπτικης αγωγης δεν ειχα ξεκινησει παραλληλα και ψυχοθεραπεια,νομιζα οτι μπορω μονος μου να το ξεπερασω,χωρις να κανω αλλαγες στον τροπο σκεψης και στον τροπο ζωης που ειχα και με εφερε σε αυτη την κατασταση.Τωρα νομιζω οτι χρειαζετε οπωσδηποτε η ψυχαναλυση

----------


## Niels

Είναι που έκοψες το αντικαταθλιπτικό ναι. Ίσως ήθελε πιο σταδιακό κόψιμο. Εγώ όταν έκοψα το lyrica, ένα άλλο φάρμακο για γενικευμένη αγχωδη διαταραχή, που δοκίμασα αλλά δεν το άντεξα, ακολούθησα ακριβώς τις οδηγίες του γιατρού για τη μείωση της δόσης αλλά και πάλι με έπιασε ένα τρελό αγχος όταν το σταμάτησα τελείως. Τη δεύτερη φορά που το δοκίμασα το έκοψα μειώνοντας τη δόση για κάνα δίμηνο και δεν είχα καμία παρενέργεια όταν το έκοψα. Φυσικά σταδιακά πάλι έπεσα ψυχολογικά, άρχισα να μην κοιμάμαι καθόλου οπότε πήρα πάλι αντικαταθλιπτικό. Αλλά αυτό ήταν κάτι που το περίμενα. Τώρα για την ψυχοθεραπεία που λες... είναι μεγάλη συζήτηση... βοηθάει υπό προϋποθέσεις... αλλά αν δεν είναι κάτι απλό, τύπου συγκεκριμένη φοβία, χρειάζεται πολύ χρόνο...

----------


## Anas93

> Είναι που έκοψες το αντικαταθλιπτικό ναι. Ίσως ήθελε πιο σταδιακό κόψιμο. Εγώ όταν έκοψα το lyrica, ένα άλλο φάρμακο για γενικευμένη αγχωδη διαταραχή, που δοκίμασα αλλά δεν το άντεξα, ακολούθησα ακριβώς τις οδηγίες του γιατρού για τη μείωση της δόσης αλλά και πάλι με έπιασε ένα τρελό αγχος όταν το σταμάτησα τελείως. Τη δεύτερη φορά που το δοκίμασα το έκοψα μειώνοντας τη δόση για κάνα δίμηνο και δεν είχα καμία παρενέργεια όταν το έκοψα. Φυσικά σταδιακά πάλι έπεσα ψυχολογικά, άρχισα να μην κοιμάμαι καθόλου οπότε πήρα πάλι αντικαταθλιπτικό. Αλλά αυτό ήταν κάτι που το περίμενα. Τώρα για την ψυχοθεραπεία που λες... είναι μεγάλη συζήτηση... βοηθάει υπό προϋποθέσεις... αλλά αν δεν είναι κάτι απλό, τύπου συγκεκριμένη φοβία, χρειάζεται πολύ χρόνο...


Ναι καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες.Ισως παιζει ρολο να βρεις και καλο ψυχοθεραπευτη που να ειναι ειδικος σε αυτα τα θεματα

----------


## hlias1988

ρε παιδια εγω παιρνω ζαναξ των 1μγ εδω και 4 χρονια. 
0.5 το μεσσημερι και 0.5 το βραδυ...
σιγουρα εχω αποκτησει ανοχη αλλα δεν το παω παραπανω...
αλλα δεν με πειραζει αφου δεν πεθαινεις απο αυτο δεν εχω θεμα...

----------


## Anas93

> Είναι βάσανο να μην κοιμάσαι καλά. Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο από μικρός. Και το πιο δύσκολο είναι το διάστημα μέχρι να σε πιάσει το αντικαταθλιπτικό. Δυστυχώς τα περισσότερα θέλουν αρκετές εβδομάδες για να έχουν αποτέλεσμα κι εμάς αυτό το διάστημα μας φαίνεται αιωνιότητα. Εμενα μου έβγαινε και θυμός που δεν έβλεπα γρήγορα αποτέλεσμα στον ύπνο και στη διάθεση. Ξεσπούσα στον γιατρό, η ψυχοθεραπεία αναλωνοταν στο τι θα γίνει με το φάρμακο... Άστα να πάνε...


Εχω φτασει στις 54-55 μερες που ξεκινησα την εσκιταλοπραμη και περιπου 5 βδομαδες χρησης tritico( ενα το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο).Εδω και 5 βδομαδες απο την πρωτη μερα που ξεκινησα το trittico κοιμαμαι βαρια ενα 6ωρο και αυτο διακεκομμενο,δηλ στις 4-5 ωρες μου εχει βγει ο υπνος και μετα καθομαι στο κρεβατι κ παλευω να κοιμηθω 20λεπτα η μισαωρα για να φτασω στις 6 ωρες,δεν εχω δει δηλαδη καμια διαφορα ακομη απο την εσκιταλοπραμη στο θεμα υπνου,εκει που ημουν την 20η μερα χρησης εσκιταλοπραμης δηλαδη οταν ξεκινησα να παιρνω trittico εκει ειμαι και τωρα.Προφανως και το 6ωρο ειναι καλυτερο απο τα 4ωρα που κοιμομουν παλια,αλλα σκεφτομαι ειναι λογικο με δυο διαφορετικα χαπια αντικαταθλιπτικων εδω και τοσο καιρο να μην φτανω εστω στις 7 ωρες υπνου,για 8-9 ωρες που κοιμομουν παλια ουτε λογος,αλλα με το 6ωρο νυσταζω αρκετα μεσα στην ημερα ειδικα προς μεσημερι απογευμα και το βραδυ δεν εχω καν ορεξη να καθομαι ορθιος λογω νυστας.

----------


## Niels

Τι ώρα το παίρνεις το αντικαταθλιπτικό; Καλύτερα πάντως που ξεκίνησες το τριτικο για τον ύπνο από το να παίρνεις xanax για μήνες. Αν έχεις υπομονή περίμενε ένα μήνα ακόμα. Αν δεν υπάρξει καμία βελτίωση στον ύπνο συζήτησε με τον γιατρό σου τις επιλογές αν π.χ. θεωρεί ότι αυξάνοντας την εσιταλοπραμη στα 15 mg θα βελτιωθεί ο ύπνος. Εγώ το τριτικο δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. Με την εσιταλοπραμη γενικά είχα πρόβλημα γιατί όταν το έπαιρνα βράδυ δεν κοιμόμουν καλά και γενικά δεν ξεπέρασα ποτέ μια αίσθηση θολουρας και αδράνειας. Εγώ στο δίμηνο επειδή δεν είχα δει μεγάλη βελτίωση το είχα αυξήσει στα 20 mg. Πλέον παίρνω ρεμερον για τον ύπνο. Αν δεν έχεις άλλη υπομονή κάνε από τώρα μια συζήτηση με τον γιατρό σου για τις επιλογές που έχετε. Την προηγούμενη φορά που πήρες εσιταλοπραμη σε είχε πιάσει αμέσως στον ύπνο;

----------


## Anas93

> Τι ώρα το παίρνεις το αντικαταθλιπτικό; Καλύτερα πάντως που ξεκίνησες το τριτικο για τον ύπνο από το να παίρνεις xanax για μήνες. Αν έχεις υπομονή περίμενε ένα μήνα ακόμα. Αν δεν υπάρξει καμία βελτίωση στον ύπνο συζήτησε με τον γιατρό σου τις επιλογές αν π.χ. θεωρεί ότι αυξάνοντας την εσιταλοπραμη στα 15 mg θα βελτιωθεί ο ύπνος. Εγώ το τριτικο δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. Με την εσιταλοπραμη γενικά είχα πρόβλημα γιατί όταν το έπαιρνα βράδυ δεν κοιμόμουν καλά και γενικά δεν ξεπέρασα ποτέ μια αίσθηση θολουρας και αδράνειας. Εγώ στο δίμηνο επειδή δεν είχα δει μεγάλη βελτίωση το είχα αυξήσει στα 20 mg. Πλέον παίρνω ρεμερον για τον ύπνο. Αν δεν έχεις άλλη υπομονή κάνε από τώρα μια συζήτηση με τον γιατρό σου για τις επιλογές που έχετε. Την προηγούμενη φορά που πήρες εσιταλοπραμη σε είχε πιάσει αμέσως στον ύπνο;


Την εσκιταλοπραμη το μεσημερι και το trittico το βραδυ σε δοση 75 mg.Ναι εκοψα τουλαχιστον τα ζαναξ χωρις να μου δημιουργησει κανενα θεμα εξαρτησης.Εσυ τωρα παιρνεις μονο remeron η παιρνεις και το πρωι αλλο δευτερο αντικαταθληπτικο?Την προηγουμενη φορα οταν δηλαδη πρωτοξεκινησα εσκιταλοπραμη πριν 2.5 χρονια δεν ειχα θεματα υπνου,δηλαδη μπορει ελαχιστα σε φαση να ξυπναω μια φορα το βραδυ και μετα κοιμομουν παλι και συμπληρωνα κανονικα 8-9 ωρες,την εσκιταλοπραμη την ξεκινησα λογω καταθλιψης,δεν ειχα ορεξη να φαω κτλ και δεν ειχα καθολου ενεργεια ηθελα να ειμαι ολη μερα στο κρεβατι ξαπλωμενος,οταν ξεκινησα τοτε εσκιταλοπραμη μεσα σε 10-15 μερες μου περασαν ολα τα συμπτωματα στις μικρο διαταραχες υπνου που ειχα,δλδ αυτο που μπορει να ξυπνουσα μια φορα μεσα στη νυχτα μετα απο δυο-τρεις ωρες υπνου.Τωρα που σταματησα την εσκιταλοπραμη τον νοεμβρη ειχα οξεια αυπνια καμια σχεση με παλια

----------


## Niels

Αφού το παίρνεις το μεσημέρι δεν επηρεάζει αρνητικά η εσιταλοπραμη τον ύπνο. Άρα ή θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο να δράσει ή θέλει αύξηση δόσης. Στη διάθεση είσαι καλύτερα; Σε έχει πιάσει; Ή ξεκίνησες πάλι την εσιταλοπραμη λόγω του προβλήματος στον ύπνο; Γενικά η εσιταλοπραμη δεν έχει άμεση δράση στον ύπνο όπως το τριτικο και το ρεμερον αλλά έμμεση, μέσω της μείωσης του άγχους και της κατάθλιψης. Γι'αυτό και παίρνει χρόνο να βελτιωθεί ο ύπνος. Επειδή παίρνω πολλά χρόνια αντικαταθλιπτικά με διακοπές και ξανάρχιζα κλπ και από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει στο φόρουμ και από άλλους γνωστούς, φίλους, συγγενείς που κατά καιρούς έχουν πάρει αντικαταθλιπτικό (είμαστε πολλοί δυστυχώς) έχω καταλάβει ότι όταν το κόβουμε το πρώτο που διαταράσσεται είναι ο ύπνος ειδικά σε όσους είχαν πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο εξ αρχής όπως εγώ. Παίρνω 15mg remeron το βράδυ, διάφορες βιταμίνες για ενίσχυση και κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## kriti28

Niels τι βιταμίνες παίρνεις?? Εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το χαμομήλι με βοηθάει πολύ στον ύπνο , έχω κάνει κάποιες κινήσεις και πλέον παίρνω 0,25 Xanax για ύπνο , παλιότερα έπαιρνα 0.25 με 0.50
Το διάβασμα πρίν τον ύπνο βοηθάει πάρα πολύ επίσης

Ακόμα δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το remeron 7.5 δεν ξαναεψαξα

----------


## Niels

Αν δεν βρεις, δηλαδή αν έχει ακόμη έλλειψη και το πάρεις απόφαση, πάρε γενοσημο. Επειδή έχω μονίμως πεσμένη βιταμίνη d και φυλλικό οξύ, παίρνω αυτές τουλάχιστον μια φορά τον χρόνο για δύο τρεις μήνες αλλά σε λογικές δόσεις γιατί η d μια φορά μου είχε δημιουργήσει αυξημένες τιμές ασβεστίου στα ούρα, δηλαδή χρειάζεται μέτρο αλλιώς μπορεί να κάνει πέτρες στα νεφρά και άλλα προβλήματα. Καλό είναι να κάνει εξετάσεις κάποιος πριν ξεκινήσει για να ρυθμίσει και τη δόση και εφόσον για κάποιο λόγο συνεχίζει πρέπει να κάνει εξέταση ούρων 24ωρου. Πέρα από αυτές κατά καιρούς παίρνω πολυβιταμινες ή ειδικά σκευάσματα με alpha lipoic acid γιατί έχω και μυοσκελετικό πόνο σε διάφορα σημεία. Επίσης ω3, μαγνήσιο και προβιοτικα. Αλλά εννοείται δεν τα παίρνω όλα μαζί και κάποια ούτε καν για συνεχόμενες μέρες επειδή προκαλούν διάφορες παρενέργειες (π.χ. τα προβιοτικα για πολλές μέρες συνεχόμενα μου προκαλούν δυσκοιλιότητα, το alpha lipoic acid μου δημιουργεί φούσκωμα). Τα συγκεκριμένα που ανέφερα είναι αυτά στα οποία έχω κατασταλάξει ότι παίρνοντας τα κατά διαστήματα με βοηθούν κάπως στη διάθεση, στην ενέργεια ή σε επιμέρους θέματα όπως τον πόνο ή το έντερο. Πολλά άλλα έχω δοκιμάσει χωρίς αποτέλεσμα οπότε δεν θα τα ξαναπάρω (5 htp, Sam-e, b complex).

----------


## kriti28

Εξετάσεις έχω κάνει για βιταμίνες τα πάντα και βγήκαν όλες καλές.
Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το χαμομήλι με βοηθάει αρκετά

----------

